
If The World Were Only 100 People - nreece
http://www.youthkiawaaz.com/2011/06/if-the-world-were-only-100-people-images/
======
tobylane
When I was in primary school only 1 had a computer. I wish I remembered more,
or there was an archive of these.

------
innes
A version of this where everyone not pale pink wasnt mapped to #000 might be
interesting. Asia alone must account for more than 30% of the world's
population.

